# Bumps after shots



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 17 months and every time he gets a shot, he gets a lump where the shot was that takes 2-3 weeks to resolve. We have tried having the vet use a puppy needle, massaging after, ice, heat.... he still gets the bumps. His most recent rattlesnake vaccine produced the worst one. The daycare just called me about it because they said it's gotten bigger over the day and they want to give him Benadryl to stop the reaction. 

Does anyone have any insight on this? It worries me because clearly his body doesn't like the vaccines, many of them required by law in the state of California. He is so young and I worry as the years go on the reactions will get worse.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Bumps are a normal reaction to a sub cut injection, most dogs I know of will get them at some point. 

I have found that shots in the tushie (gluteous maximus) have a much lower incidence of bumps than the usual places (neck, flank). Ask your vet for a tush shot next time.

In the mean time, unless Miles is in clear distress, consider the bump just a cosmetic thing and hold off on any meds....which should be given only after consultation with your vet, not the folks at doggie day care.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

One and I have given 100's of injections and shots to my mates home even remote 

clean the injection site 3x going in

disposable smaller needles and clean the sterile needle 2x as well as wearing gloves before even loading the meds into the needle

Baby Willow has the same problems with all shots as you. :'(

After the shot I touch her with Aloe Vera gel cap 25 mcg pin hole it before apply it and vit E new gloves only 

clean throw away gloves only

It seems to be helping some

and let them rest after all these shots

zero stress 2 or 3 full days

wish I had more


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our Sadie gets bumps too.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## lpdonahue (May 20, 2013)

Our Ruger when he gets his rabies vaccine swells so bad his eyes swell shut. Have the vet give him a shot of Benadryl prior to the shot that might help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Benadryl is fine to give after rattle snake vaccine , if its needed. A warm compress can also be done. Some dogs get a small lump at the injection site, one of mine does. Its no big deal and causes no pain. Its gone within a month and nothing needs to be done..
If the lump is large ( bigger than a golf ball) Benadryl and a warm compress will take care of it most of the time.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks All! Miles' bump is still very large  We ended up giving him Benadryl and have been alternating heat and ice with massage after heat. I hope it is on it's way to better as it seems to have hit peak size.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How large is it? Unless its the size of a baseball, I would just do the Benadryl and heat 2-3 times a day. This is what my vet recommends for most that have a lump.
Baseball and bigger I would ask the vet.

I found this for you. I have only heard of two dogs out of hundreds that I know have been vaccinated that had to have it drained.
Deb.

Side Effects
Side effects of the rattlesnake vaccine appear to be mild and few in number, states the manufacturer. Mild swelling at the injection site is possible, and Red Rock reports that some veterinarians have had to drain fluids from the site and prescribe antibiotics for infection. They also report that less than one-tenth of one percent of vaccinated animals has experienced episodes of vomiting and diarrhea, and these effects only lasted for one to two days. Anaphylaxis, an acute, life-threatening reaction to the vaccine, is estimated by Red Rock to occur in one to three cases per million doses
Prevention/Solution
Most veterinarians will recommend bringing the vaccinated dog into the clinic for an examination if it experiences any symptoms after dosing. Treatment for injection site swelling usually includes administration of either an antihistamine or an NSAID (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug). Any other side effects may be considered a veterinary emergency


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I will call the vet in a few days if it doesn't go down. It fluctuates, if we ice/ heat/ massage it goes down but when he woke this morning it was about the size of 2 golf balls. He gets a reaction after all shots (rabies, parvo etc) but this has been the biggest. He had his shot 4 weeks ago and his booster 2 weeks ago. Same location of injection.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

I know exactly what you are dealing with! We have 4 V's and 2 of them had a STRONG reaction to the Rattlesnake Vaccine. The bumps appeared small at first and within 10 days got to be about the size of an orange. 

I took them back to the same vet that administered the vaccine yesterday afternoon, and both of the bumps were sterile abscesses that formed. 

He had to drain both lumps, gave both dogs a cortisone shot and a long lasting antibiotic shot to prevent any chances of infection. 

The bumps are still there this morning but they appear smaller so that is good. We discussed really talking about doing this vaccine again next year, as he's not sure if it's a Vizsla thing or if I have a sensitive blood line. 

So do keep an eye on it. Anything larger than a quarter and I'd call the vet. My vet said he usually doesn't see any lumps bigger than a nickel.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Some of you ;D should study cells, blood, core support food sources , liver functions immunity reactions and nature

not Vets ;D :

this is my arms legs chest and back got far worse after 1 pill 1 shot by a moron

I ended up in the ICU and my methods brought me back not there toxins and western drug BS

The skins reactions to anything induced is the 1st warning sighs'

facts

many don't get a 2nd chance 

year 14 I stand alone

all else have died

most had far less

there ears were plugged there minds were stuck behind the 8 ball most feel safe in it seems

but the "Spaghetti" was good ;D I made it by hand


----------

